# [Q] Qatar | road infrastructure



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> I myself hate Dutch translations of German/French cities etc. But i prefer the English translation in case the original name is written in a non-latin language.
> 
> So i prefer Liège, Köln, but also Doha/*Beijing*, and not Luik, Keulen, Dawhah/*Peking*.


Actually, Beijing is the correct English transliteration (or rather, in Chinese Pinyin), and Peking is actually the "incorrectly translated" name. It is not that simple in reality, since before 1949 China also used "Peking" (simply because it is easier to pronounce for many Westerners), but Peking is actually very far from the correct pronunciation in Mandarin Chinese, which is conveyed very precisely by "Beijing" (especially if you know the Pinyin system). So in fact, while Doha is the translated name (as opposed to the more accurate Dawhah), Beijing is actually more correctly grouped with Liège and Köln in your post


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

stop with the language crisis ! this thread is for Doha Highways !

btw guess who is responsible for the works in Qatar ?

Ashghal ! 

the most important roads U/C are the Salwa Road and Al-Shamal Road both have a high nuber of interchanges compare to the size of the country..... 9-11 interchanges each


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hellogeri/3364607140/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeycoleman_ca/3317975552/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeycoleman_ca/3317148325/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeycoleman_ca/3310334716/in/set-72157614434125902/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alvingumbaphotography/1798160219/


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

These Qatari pictures reminds me of the excellent infrastructure of UAE, excellent stuff, much better then the roads of UK which are 50 years behind


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aljuk/435276402/

Doha 2006








http://www.flickr.com/photos/makz/268561399/


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Get Smart said:


> These Qatari pictures reminds me of the excellent infrastructure of UAE, excellent stuff, much better then the roads of UK which are 50 years behind


but world cup would anyway be far better in UK. screw roads.


----------



## niterider (Nov 3, 2009)

Speaking of the UK - is it me or does anyone else see a UK influence in the road system in Qatar - the 'keep left' (right) illuminated boxes at junctions shown earlier, the roundabout signage etc


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

american look
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3439/3317148325_d29121077e_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Qatar motorways are really in good shape, very good  this underground passage in near Doha?


>


----------



## niterider (Nov 3, 2009)

As far as underpasses can be called beautiful, this one is a beauty


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

i hate it it looks like cheap interpretation of Arabic art.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

niterider said:


> As far as underpasses can be called beautiful, this one is a beauty


and awfully clean too.


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

So now Qatar have the 2022 World Cup, what's planned in terms of new transport links there? South Africa had to do a fair bit, so I'm guessing Qatar will too!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Qatar already has a rather extensive motorway system. Most of them are in the desert, but Doha could use some improvements. They already have a huge new airport.


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ I don't know how relevant are for the WC2022 the motorways. 

Who exactly will go there with his car? (except other arabs if they qualify).

(what they have, and little upgrade could be enough)

The priority should be mass transit and airports.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Doha road structure is pretty good, but they lack grade-separation in some areas. Besides that, the city grows like crazy, from 200.000 in the 1980's to almost 1 million today, they could use some infrastructural improvements, including the road network.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Many visitors from other continents will surely rent cars to travel around during visit of WC, and I'm almost sure border controls around Qatar will be much relaxed for travelling around. Bahrain is just a jump away and Dubai is also only a half day drive away.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

keber said:


> Many visitors from other continents will surely rent cars to travel around during visit of WC, and I'm almost sure border controls around Qatar will be much relaxed for travelling around. Bahrain is just a jump away and Dubai is also only a half day drive away.


Huh? Where did you get that information? AFAIK Saudi transit visas aren't exactly easy to get and probably a gamble. Even if you manage to get one, I highly doubt you can take a rental car from Qatar into Saudi Arabia. 

I'm sure quite a few people will try to drive from Europe to Qatar in their own vehicle, but if I'm not mistaken, you probably need a carnet de passage for Saudi Arabia.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

snowman159 said:


> Huh? Where did you get that information? AFAIK Saudi transit visas aren't exactly easy to get and probably a gamble. Even if you manage to get one, I highly doubt you can take a rental car from Qatar into Saudi Arabia.


Let's think 12 years into the future. Big sport events always triggered some easement in visa policies in the country of event and in neighbourhood (like in RSA or China). I'm sure, that it will be much easier then.


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

luci203 said:


> ^^ I don't know how relevant are for the WC2022 the motorways.
> 
> Who exactly will go there with his car? (except other arabs if they qualify).
> 
> ...


Metro - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=554046&page=6

Airport - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304873&page=27


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Guardrail placed _behind_ those stout, dangerous-looking light posts. hno:


----------



## madao (Feb 18, 2007)

Indeed ahah, very stupid.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Photo by amrja


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

From the Qatar forum:




Alrayyan said:


> Although there are more places in need of such projects in Qatar, Its nice to see that Dukhan highway will not have traffic problems anytime soon with this 4 Lane Dual Carriageway and its various interchanges, the stretch between Bani Hajer Interchange and Tilted RA is going to be developed next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doha Bay Crossing (combination of undersea tunnels and bridges):
http://www.qatarshub.com/english/videos1.aspx?videoid=2917&approve=1&cmt=1


----------



## Koesj (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ Looks a lot like the UAE roads I've driven on


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

*Plans for the coming years:*



Halawala said:


>


*Parts of the Lusail Expressway project:
*


Massilia said:


> Found these pics of the Lusail Expressway:


*Parts of Al-Khor highway project:*


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

*Salwa highway (Main link between Qatar and Saudi Arabia)*


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

*Some streets in Doha*


































*Ras Abu Aboud road*, the main road leading to the New Doha International Airport.


----------



## MarneGator (May 11, 2010)

Oh wow. Country sure has changed some since '06! Every major route was still connected by roundabouts and road works were everywhere. Too bad the roundabout in the industrial area was replaced by a flyover; an old small fort was destroyed when the interchange was built.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

MarneGator said:


> Oh wow. Country sure has changed some since '06! Every major route was still connected by roundabouts and road works were everywhere. Too bad the roundabout in the industrial area was replaced by a flyover; an old small fort was destroyed when the interchange was built.


The fort was just a decoration (model), no historical significance whatsoever.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

*Ras Abu aboud
*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Were are drivers ? ^^


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> Were are drivers ? ^^


The images were taken when the road just opened + The new airport hasn't opened yet so the road would be low in traffic for around 12 more months...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

These roads are built for the future. They also have various 10 - 12 lane motorways in Dubai which are now outside the urban area (hence almost no traffic), but will fill up once development occurs. That's called "learning from the mistakes in Europe and North America"


----------



## kangaroo0100 (Feb 3, 2011)

Verso said:


> If you go to Doha, you must really be ignorant not to know it's called Ad Dawhah in Arabic. Just like you're ignorant if you go to Rome and don't know it's called Roma in Italian.


Most people don't know what Doha is in Arabic because Qatar and Doha are obviously not as well known as Rome and Italy.


----------



## kangaroo0100 (Feb 3, 2011)

The highways are really nice, but Qatar is a fantastically wealthy country, I'd expect nothing less.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

The road signs are almost similar to.... UAE.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Skyprince said:


> The road signs are almost similar to.... UAE.


Obviously. Emirates of the UAE, Qatar and Bahrain are considered to be the Emirates south of Persian Gulf. And Bahrain and Qatar were supposed to be united with Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, Fujayra, Ajman and Ra's ol-Khayma to create the UAE but were later discluded.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Mesaimeer Interchange:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Mesaimeer Interchange has been completed yesterday:


----------

